# NIGHTLORD PROJECT Display piece Commission



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys just started a new project. A small army of CSM Nightlords.
The force will include 1 Dreadnought, a DP, 5 Raptors and 6 Terminators with 1 lord.
I received the FW Dreadnought today so started from that.

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/01/in-love-with-dark-side-id-found.html



















The whole project will inclued a large wooden display base. A wip photo of that below.










If you want to keep track of the project you can sub to my Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Did you mask off the toes before spraying them or did you use a fine spray on them?

Looking very very nice and its only just begun cant wait to see the final paint job.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

No mask because i started with the armor. After that i painted all the Gold/metal parts black again and then applied metallics.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn looking very nice so far. Looking forward to seeing this progress with great interest.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So some new stuff has arrived and already the force is shaping up grate. Lots of GS work ahead of me. How do you like them so far?

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/01/reinforcements-have-arrived.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So some new stuff has arrived and already the force is shaping up grate. Lots of GS work ahead of me. How do you like them so far?

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/01/reinforcements-have-arrived.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

A quick photo update. Nightlord Chaos Lord.










Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, I do believe you've found a way to make that old NL raptor concept into a really bloody great conversion. Outstanding work! This is all amazing. :shok: I hope there are fully-painted pictures to come.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Dreadnought almost done few details to paint up and make a base for him.

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/01/machine-of-night.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Did the base and hes done. Raptors are next.

More photos on the Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/01/nightlord-dreadnought.html





































If you want to keep track of the project you can sub to my Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Pretty nice. My one quibble is the bleed over of yellow on the back of the melta arm.

Looking forward to more NL goodies. Since I'm currently reviving my NL army as well.


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

I always loved Nightlord projects. And this one seems pretty cool. Your shading with AB seems strong on that dreanought. Waiting to see this project go on! I 'm sure it will be full of strong conversions. Have fun!!!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So raptors are on the way. Keep your head down ;p.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/01/swift-horrors-of-night.html
FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a pic up on the NL Project.
Raptors 90% done.



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Going to assume those are Gargoyle wings?

Look ace.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Going to assume those are Gargoyle wings?
> 
> Look ace.


Yes and one set is from Dark Eldar Scorge.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like you work on the bases of the minis, it looks really good. Very nice work man!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

The project continues. Getting closer and closer to the finish. Daemon Prince is in the works and termis in the paint section. Hers some pics for you ^^.

PS: what do you think of the weapon options?














































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Display board wip...










Feed yout Imaignation,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So I'm back. Got some juicy Termi wip pics for ya all hope you like them.

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/...howComment=1360095289831#c7308560474876871928




























OH and don't forget to like Den of Imagination on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl


Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Could you run through how you do your Blue and Red on the armour? You've really nailed the NLs colour scheme and I want to know how you did it!

!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

new photo up




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys got a big kit-bashed monster for ya today. Enjoy!

Blog post, More picks!: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/nightlord-incarnate_9.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I would have really liked to see some form of Bat head on the Demon Prince? Not saying I dislike it the way it is, but I'm just giving you my thoughts there.

Or, are you trying to stay away from any particular 'Vampire' look?

Envy your skill.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Truely amazing, love the DP and the ways its coming along but i also feel as though the head is missing "something"


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Oki so got a pic of the frozen marines fr you guys










Also there is a Contest on my Facebook page you can win a prize so have a go at it.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91476768.71327.302958173094710&type=1&theater

All you need to do is get all the boxes corect GL!










Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


PS 


Orochi said:


> I would have really liked to see some form of Bat head on the Demon Prince? Not saying I dislike it the way it is, but I'm just giving you my thoughts there.
> 
> Or, are you trying to stay away from any particular 'Vampire' look?
> 
> Envy your skill.


Bat heads are reserved for later ^^




Orochi said:


> Could you run through how you do your Blue and Red on the armour? You've really nailed the NLs colour scheme and I want to know how you did it!
> 
> !


Black>Azul Blue> Frencj Blue>and a really bright blue all from vallejo air


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooo Bat heads!

Cheers! ...really need to get an airspray gun.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Termis finally are based. Now its time to splash some paint on two last minis. Soooo close to the end.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/nightlord-terminators.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Nightlord Terminator Lord done the only thing thats left is the Daemon Prince. You guys we are almost there ^^!
more picks: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/nightlord-terminator-lord.html





































I invite you all to like Den of Imaginations Facebook Page to see whats going on at the studio daily plus it really helps me out a bunch: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710 

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Raptors on winter bases.

more pics: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/the-raptors-are-going-to-get-ya.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys the last model for the project is done. Soon I'll post photos of the full diorama.

more photos: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/i-see-you.html





































If you like this and dont want to miss the full diorama follow Den of Imagination on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

​Ladies and Wargamers I present to you the Nightlord Project

BIG FAEBOOK GALLERY: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.484541294936396.106913.302958173094710&type=1

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/we-came-for-you.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

No comments come on guys  !?


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Love it been waiting to see the diorama, the base on the Demon Prince is epic but seems a littl eout of place on the actual diorama itself, just my opinion.


----------

